

Interner Explorer RC1: Not bad for a Microsoft browser. But kinda creaky - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/01/28/internet-explorer-rc1-the-technologizer-review/

======
hernan7
"Someday, I suspect, browsers will dump their search fields and just use the
address bar for everything."

Google Chrome does that; personally I love it. (When I go back to Firefox I
always resent having to press an extra tab to go to the search field.)

~~~
briansmith
Everything old is new again. The first browser to do this was IE 6 (or maybe
even 5). People didn't get it (it wasn't discoverable enough), and people
complained that the browser was helping Microsoft spy on them.

Google only improved the UI a little and made Google the default instead of
MSN search.

~~~
joshsharp
Agreed. When everyone was moving to Firefox because it was 'lighter weight', I
stuck with the Mozilla suite because one of the things I liked was searching
from the address bar. And this was years ago. It's ironic that the same people
criticising the Mozilla browser for being 'clumsier' are now praising Chrome
for being more streamlined.

------
Shtirlic
"If you’re still using Internet Explorer 6 (as about 30% of Technologizer
readers who use IE are) and want to stick with a Microsoftian browser, I
beseech you: PLEASE upgrade to IE 8. " - nice))

~~~
josefresco
Do the IE6 users even know that they are in fact ... IE6 users?

I think the call to action is falling on deaf ears.

------
lux
I don't want to fire up VMWare to install IE8 since it's been slow on me
lately, but have they done anything to improve debugging or do we still need
visual studio or another external app for that?

And can you install this alongside IE7 or is there the same problem that IE7
had where it wouldn't work properly alongside IE6 for testing?

~~~
lux
Hmmm, googling mentions something about new developer tools built-in, as well
as an IE7 rendering mode. Waiting for the download to see for myself. This
sounds promising!

